# Summer time projects....



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Well I am about to put in a brick patio and I have never done it before. Was wondering if anyone has any experience wtih this and give me some tips? I am going to be putting in paving stones with sand and gravel on the bottom layers, no cement will be used.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Nicko:

Most gardeners have laid down pave. My wife and I built a patio and a walkway with this method. It is a lot of hard work.

To begin with, I must tell you that we were given instructions on the French method of construction using materials that they had. I do not know if the same method or materials are recommended here in the states.

First you have to level the ground. You do not need to use any gravel. Then you put down a special paper that was available to us at a home improvement store (like a Home Depot), which will allow water drainage but will supress andy weed growing. Place sand over the paper and level it. Place the pave bricks as close together as possible over the sand, then throw sand over and with a broom to make sure that the sand fills the spaces between the pave bricks.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Dear Nicko, My oldest son is a bricklayer and does a lot of patios. I'll let him read your post. Not to over ride anything Papa says, because I respect Papa as knowing something about everything! What a wonderful community we have at Cheftalk  We are blessed.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Nicko, www.hgtv.com would have lots of great info. and maybe even video for how you do this. Also try: www.ehow.com www.askjeeves.com
I almost forgot.... Lowes and Home Depot have "clinics" on various home improvement projects. They are usually a one day class and I'm pretty sure they are free of charge.

[ July 01, 2001: Message edited by: Svadhisthana ]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hey, Nicko, we're putting down a patio this summer too. Haven't started yet, though. I have a friend in the asphalt business who knows a lot about this sort of thing. He says he'll work for St. Pauli Girl Non-Alcoholic.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Well I have been doing my research and I thank all who have responded! I have followed everyone advice and found some great information, except for the one day seminar (I think it passed already). If all goes well I will start this project on Saturday and hopefully get it done before school.

From what I understand the most difficult part is leveling it properly and make sure you have it sloped so that the water runs away from your home.


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

So here's what I'd do Nicko...open the yellow pages to Interlocking Stone and dial... You and Papa are out of control!! Do you guys do fountains as well? Good luck with your project and don't forget to adjourn for cold beer.


----------

